# Shouldn't there be a Nintendo Wii U section?



## naved.islam14 (Jun 15, 2011)

I think there should be a Nintendo Wii U section because there is a PS Vita section.


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Jun 15, 2011)

I think there wont be until the Wii U comes out. People will just post in the Wii section till then.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Jun 15, 2011)

But then why is there a PS Vita section?


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 15, 2011)

because we have 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 subjects to talk about the wiiu


----------



## Arm73 (Jun 15, 2011)

Well we started a 3DS section reasonably early as well, and that was way before the handheld was going to be launched.
But I agree that we simply know too little about it for the moment, but I'm sure we'll get a WiiU section in due time.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 15, 2011)

I am sure, the staff is aware and working on this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
We should have a section for WiiU and we will.


----------



## Ikki (Jun 15, 2011)

Because the Wii U has just been announced and there's ages left until we have enough stuff to talk about to make a new section.


----------



## Hi everyone (Jun 15, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> I am sure, the staff is aware and working on this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it literally takes half a minute to create a new subforum. there's hardly any work to be done.


----------



## dice (Jun 15, 2011)

With the Vita we have more information that can be discussed on compared with the wii u where a few speculation threads will suffice. We'd also be waiting for around a year for it to be released...


----------



## T3GZdev (Jun 15, 2011)

i noticed that, same with N4G theres a PS3, XB360, Wii-U, Wii, PC, Vita, PSP, DS, section but no 3DS section.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 15, 2011)

t377y000 said:
			
		

> i noticed that, same with N4G theres a PS3, XB360, Wii-U, Wii, PC, Vita, PSP, DS, section* but no 3DS section*.


What.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 15, 2011)

naved.islam14 said:
			
		

> But then why is there a PS Vita section?


Vita is out this year...WiiU is out in at least a year.


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 15, 2011)

People were saying the Vita section was too early, so WiiU must be even worse then. 



			
				t377y000 said:
			
		

> i noticed that, same with N4G theres a PS3, XB360, Wii-U, Wii, PC, Vita, PSP, DS, section but no 3DS section.


You can add it with the + button.


----------



## T3GZdev (Jun 15, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> People were saying the Vita section was too early, so WiiU must be even worse then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oooo oh


----------



## pistone (Jun 15, 2011)

now no,as its not yet released
in the future yes 
wiiu its a total different console from wii the only thing that they share is part of the name
so i think would't be logical to pot wiiu related things to wii


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 16, 2011)

we dont need a Wu section we got the USN


----------



## Waflix (Jun 17, 2011)

There should, but not now. There is too less information about the system. I agree there should come a place to discuss it, but not a whole Forum dedicated to the Wii U... yet.
I think a topic in an already existing Forum would be well appreciated.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2011)

So, what are we going to talk about? Wii U Hacking and Homebrewing?!


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jun 22, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> So, what are we going to talk about? Wii U Hacking and Homebrewing?!


Good point.
Though there could be rumors and stuff like that there, I think a sub-section can wait for a while.


----------



## Quincy (Jun 24, 2011)

I think that we should wait, as earlier stated, untill there are more details about the Wii U itself.. May be a Wii U games subboard but no console stuff is made public yet afaik.


----------

